# Suggest a new PC, high configuration, mostly for AutoDesk Products, Revit, AutoCAD, etc.



## D@rekills4 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys, so I need a new PC, it will be used in my office and will be mostly used for AutoDesk products like Revit and AutoDesk. My current laptops with 8 GB RAM, i7 Quad Core 2.0 GHz processor and 2 GB Nvidia M series graphics cannot hold up with my current Revit files. One file got so large enough that it stopped working, it only works on the other high configuration machine. 

Please suggest.


----------



## Shah (Jun 3, 2015)

Fill this questionnaire *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 3, 2015)

Shah said:


> Fill this questionnaire *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html




1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: It will for for Office work for running all the AutoDesk Products, like the ones given here: Included Software | Building Design Suite | Autodesk


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs. 45K to 50K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8.1, will upgrade to 10 after release.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Around 22 inch, 1920 * 1080.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: None. Fully new.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Around 15 days.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Can build myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Locally or online, whichever one would be faster and cheaper.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Mostly 16 GB RAM, 2 GB workstation graphics and a good processor. The Revit files shouldn't lag out or stop working after exceeding a particular file size.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440
*12,500*
*CPU Cooler*Stock
*0*
*Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S1
*3,500*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz
*4,500*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB
*10,500**Power Supply*Antec VP450P
*2,500**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311
*2,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW
*1,100**Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS
*8,800*
*Keyboard*Dell MK200 Keyboard and Mouse
*800**Mouse*included in combo
*0**Total*
*50,000*


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 4, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Processor*Intel Core i5 4440
> *12,500*
> *CPU Cooler*Stock
> *0*
> ...




Wow exactly 50K! Thank you.
Suppose I were to increase my budget to get a good i7 processor, what would you recommend?

And how is the motherboard so cheap LOL?


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=49497]D@rekills4[/MENTION],

Based on your requirement, there is no need to go with the latest CPU and MOBO. You just go with [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] configuration.

If you have the extra budget, then I'd suggest you to upgrade the RAM with high frequency like 1866Mhz. Just a suggestion, maybe you could add 2 sticks of 8GB RAM. if you run 2 RAM sticks, you will be running memory in dual channel which will be a greater increase in performance than running a single stick in single channel.

Hope it helps.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 5, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=49497]D@rekills4[/MENTION],
> 
> Based on your requirement, there is no need to go with the latest CPU and MOBO. You just go with [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] configuration.
> 
> ...



Oh, I see.
Actually I plan on increasing the budget to 60K.
The current laptops have 8 GB RAM and rendering takes forever on those.
Like literally, an entire day for huge files. And the RAM usage is 7.6 out of 7.9 GB at that time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 5, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Oh, I see.
> Actually I plan on increasing the budget to 60K.
> The current laptops have 8 GB RAM and rendering takes forever on those.
> Like literally, an entire day for huge files. And the RAM usage is 7.6 out of 7.9 GB at that time.




*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440*12,500**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S1*3,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(8GBx2) 1600MHz
*9,000*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 960 2GB
*16,000*
*Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,500*
*Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311*2,300*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1,100**Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,800**Keyboard*Dell MK200 Keyboard and Mouse*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**60,000*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Wow exactly 50K! Thank you.
> Suppose I were to increase my budget to get a good i7 processor, what would you recommend?
> 
> And how is the motherboard so cheap LOL?



i5 will be enough for you needs. i7 would be an overkill considering its price.


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 8, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Oh, I see.
> Actually I plan on increasing the budget to 60K.
> The current laptops have 8 GB RAM and rendering takes forever on those.
> Like literally, an entire day for huge files. And the RAM usage is 7.6 out of 7.9 GB at that time.



Hi [MENTION=49497]D@rekills4[/MENTION],

There is no need to increase the budget. Your selected configuration is enough for your requirements. For RAM, just go with the 16GB (8x2) sticks with the frequency rate of 1866Mhz.

Hope it helps.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 9, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Processor*Intel Core i5 4440*12,500**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S1*3,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(8GBx2) 1600MHz
> *9,000*
> *Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 960 2GB
> *16,000*
> ...





Wow, thanks for that, seems good but shouldn't I be getting a workstation graphic cards? Like Nvidia Quadro or AMD FirePro?









harshilsharma63 said:


> i5 will be enough for you needs. i7 would be an overkill considering its price.




I really need a i7 processor, the current laptops with i7, 2.30 GHz quad core processor are not able to hold up with my AutoDesk files.







DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=49497]D@rekills4[/MENTION],
> 
> There is no need to increase the budget. Your selected configuration is enough for your requirements. For RAM, just go with the 16GB (8x2) sticks with the frequency rate of 1866Mhz.
> 
> Hope it helps.





Are you sure? Like I said for the above guy, it was not really enough. I even reinstalled Windows on those laptops to remove all the bundled **** that came with the laptop and still they are quite slow while using Revit.


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 9, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Are you sure? Like I said for the above guy, it was not really enough. I even reinstalled Windows on those laptops to remove all the bundled **** that came with the laptop and still they are quite slow while using Revit.



Hi [MENTION=49497]D@rekills4[/MENTION],

To overcome the problem, I believe you need the better GPU and high RAM in the system. The selected CPU has a hyper-threading feature, which allows each CPU core to execute two threads simultaneously.   

Just a suggestion, if you don't have the budget problem, then you can go with any configuration you like.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 9, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=49497]D@rekills4[/MENTION],
> 
> To overcome the problem, I believe you need the better GPU and high RAM in the system. The selected CPU has a hyper-threading feature, which allows each CPU core to execute two threads simultaneously.
> 
> Just a suggestion, if you don't have the budget problem, then you can go with any configuration you like.




Thank you for your suggestion. 
I am thinking of further increasing my budget.

Are the Intel Xeon Processors better than i7 ones? Especially rendering and Revit products?
Also thinking of taking Nvidia Quadro or AMD FirePro workstation GPUs.


----------



## tinornit (Jun 9, 2015)

16GB RAM 'might not be enough if you are running any image processing software and also 3DS max .. i mean when running Photoshop two jobs with 500MB or less size...and opening 3DS Max also for small rendering job ....the PC will slow down and take more time render.
I would say for a professional....min 32GB is would be needed.
One of architects whom I consulted did not listen first and went ahead and put just 8GB and system came to crawling low speed and then after 6 months installed 16GB and now after close to 1.5 years going for a new system with I7 with 32GB hyperx ram . Now I had recommended to go for a workstation GPU but instead he is using 750Ti and facing some minor issues. but Way better in photoshop work ( speed ) due to 32GB of RAM.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 9, 2015)

tinornit said:


> 16GB RAM 'might not be enough if you are running any image processing software and also 3DS max .. i mean when running Photoshop two jobs with 500MB or less size...and opening 3DS Max also for small rendering job ....the PC will slow down and take more time render.
> I would say for a professional....min 32GB is would be needed.
> One of architects whom I consulted did not listen first and went ahead and put just 8GB and system came to crawling low speed and then after 6 months installed 16GB and now after close to 1.5 years going for a new system with I7 with 32GB hyperx ram . Now I had recommended to go for a workstation GPU but instead he is using 750Ti and facing some minor issues. but Way better in photoshop work ( speed ) due to 32GB of RAM.





Thank you, but I think I am going to increase my budget a lot since I will also been needing CFD analysis in like a month or so.

System requirements for Autodesk CFD 2016 | CFD | Autodesk Knowledge Network

What would you guys recommend for CFD analysis?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Thank you, but I think I am going to increase my budget a lot since I will also been needing CFD analysis in like a month or so.
> 
> System requirements for Autodesk CFD 2016 | CFD | Autodesk Knowledge Network
> 
> What would you guys recommend for CFD analysis?




*Processor*Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3*23,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700*
*Motherboard*MSI H97 PC MATE
*7,000*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 32GB(8GBx4) 1600MHz
*18,000*
*GPU*Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB
*28,000*
*Power Supply*Seasonic SS650KM3 650w
*8,000*
*Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01
*3,400*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD*6,500*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1,100*
*Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,800*
*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard and Mouse
*1,000*
*SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8500**Total**1,15,000*


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 9, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Processor*Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3*23,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700*
> *Motherboard*MSI H97 PC MATE
> *7,000*
> *Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 32GB(8GBx4) 1600MHz
> ...





Man, your help is super awesome!
What if I increase my budget to 1.5 lakhs? Last time 
I want a long term investment, not get a new PC every year.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Man, your help is super awesome!
> What if I increase my budget to 1.5 lakhs? Last time
> I want a long term investment, not get a new PC every year.



No need to increase your budget as the below config is more than enough for your present and future needs as well.


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3*23,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard*MSI H97 PC MATE*7,000**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 32GB(8GBx4) 1600MHz*18,000**GPU*Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB*28,000**Power Supply*Seasonic SS650KM3 650w*8,000**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,400**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD*6,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1,100**Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,800**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard and Mouse*1,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8500**Total**1,15,000*


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 10, 2015)

bssunil said:


> No need to increase your budget as the below config is more than enough for your present and future needs as well.
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3*23,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700**Motherboard*MSI H97 PC MATE*7,000**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 32GB(8GBx4) 1600MHz*18,000**GPU*Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB*28,000**Power Supply*Seasonic SS650KM3 650w*8,000**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,400**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD*6,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1,100**Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,800**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard and Mouse*1,000**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 250GB*8500**Total**1,15,000*



But the AutoDesk website has recommended so much higher configuration. I don't want to end up with a slow CFD analysis PC later. It takes days for analysis and if there is a mistake, I will have to start from the beginning and wait a few more days.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> But the AutoDesk website has recommended so much higher configuration. I don't want to end up with a slow CFD analysis PC later. It takes days for analysis and if there is a mistake, I will have to start from the beginning and wait a few more days.



You should definitely get a Quadro instead of consumer level cards. And a SSD will make things even faster


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 10, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You should definitely get a Quadro instead of consumer level cards. And a SSD will make things even faster



I will, but which one?
Is there anywhere I can test the softwares I need to run before buying the configuration. Things would become so easier.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> I will, but which one?
> Is there anywhere I can test the softwares I need to run before buying the configuration. Things would become so easier.




> You can get Leadtek Quadro NVS510 which is available for ~31k on flipkart.



> Is there anywhere I can test the softwares I need to run before buying the configuration. Things would become so easier.



> Not sure about what you mean by that.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 23, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> But the AutoDesk website has recommended so much higher configuration. I don't want to end up with a slow CFD analysis PC later. It takes days for analysis and if there is a mistake, I will have to start from the beginning and wait a few more days.



Alright guys, replying after a long time. 
I have decided for the following:


Sapphire AMD FirePRO V5900 2 GB GDDR5
1 TB hard disk
128 GB SSD
32 GB RAM


Now depending upon this, which one should I take?
I mean the processor and the motherboard and power supply?
I cannot decide between Xeon on i7. I read online I should get Xeon only if I plan to do rendering on Revit but I don't plan on doing so, in fact I am thinking for opting to cloud rendering.


Please guys, this is the final help I need. Thank you for all your help so far. 

- - - Updated - - -

Okay, I am planning to go for the following:

Intel i7 4790K
32 GB RAM 1600
AMD FirePro V5900 2GB GDDR5
256 GB SSD
1 TB Hard Disk 7200 RPM Seagate


The only thing I am stuck at is which motherboard I should get.
Please suggest me guys.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 24, 2015)

D@rekills4 said:


> Alright guys, replying after a long time.
> I have decided for the following:
> 
> 
> ...



If your work requires stability and precision, go for a Xeon based system with ECC (Error correcting) RAM. K-series CPU's are for overclockers who don't mind an unstable system at the cost of high performance.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jun 24, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> If your work requires stability and precision, go for a Xeon based system with ECC (Error correcting) RAM. K-series CPU's are for overclockers who don't mind an unstable system at the cost of high performance.





Hmmm. I don't plan on overclocking but I was going to go with i7 because it had more clock speed that i7.

Current configuration:
Intel i7 4790K
32 GB RAM 1600 MHz
AMD FirePro W5000 or W51000
256 GB SSD
1 TB Hard Disk 7200 RPM Seagate


----------

